# New passenger service



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

The passenger cars were from a Bachmann “North Pole & Southern” starter Christmas set, so they were originally red, green, and covered in Christmas decorations. I needed to sand and polish the windows to remove the snow.
Painted and lettered in my road’s colors, they are ready for service now.
Decals ordered from Cedarleaf Custom Decals. Thanks Stan.

Locomotive "President Lee"









Combine "Alex"









Coach "Hanna"









Observation "Anthony Danger"









Back end









Lights on!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

You have done a good job. They will look good running on your layout. Pete


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cephius;

Really elegant, just like old time "varnish" should be.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice work Dave! I like your RR name too.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Dave. Your file printed up right well. 

They look great....


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Stan, and everybody else for the kind words.

The fresh decals went on easily. I had some 6 year old decals I was trying to use up. Even with decal film brushed on, they were too dried up to make work.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice job of painting and the windows came great.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice work there Dave. We gonna see them run at a MGRS event?


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

You bet!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

*Youtube*

Here's a video a friend took of the Black Gold's maiden run. 
(Yes, I know the pilot derailed!)


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Was great getting to meet you in person this past Saturday Dave, and to see your latest work too. Beautiful equipment you have!


----------

